# decoy question



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

Im going to be starting a decoy spread for next year. And my question is, are lessers really necessary or, could i go with all honkers and still kill geese from the start of the season till the end of the season. Another question is, could i just buy all lessers and still be successful and save alittle bit of money.

john


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Either or will work just as well. I've been hunting all season over a mix of both. Meaning sometimes all lessers, sometimes all standards, and sometimes a mix. I see no difference in the way that geese react. The only bonus I see about lessers is that they are slightly easier to carry.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just think about what people used to use pre-fb decoys and that should answer your question right there. (Chunks of tires, sillos, shells, can all work to fool geese.) Lesser decoys rock, but mainly because they're very economical in the fb sense.

Now to answer your ?'s:
1.Lessers are not necessary at all.
2.You would get consistent harvests over an all lesser spread (just like any other spread) "IF" you're doing the following right also----calling, flagging, concealment, scouting.

Personally, I'd start w/ the standards. :wink:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the answers guys. i think i'm gonna go with 6 doz and out of that 6 doz 2 doz are going to be lessers. or should i go with more or less?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have always used honkers up here from 1 Sep to the last day of the season. Honkers and Lessers did not mind the all honker spread. I know some use all lessers and kill honkers and lessers all season.

If it was me and I was starting all over again I would go all honkers.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll agree with what most have said above, but for me it would be all lessers. Currently about half of our spread is lessers and we are kicking around the idea of selling the honkers and going all lessers for next year.

They don't take up near as much room, and they seem to move better in the wind.

The geese don't seem to care if they are lessers or honkers.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jawn said:


> i think i'm gonna go with 6 doz and out of that 6 doz 2 doz are going to be lessers. or should i go with more or less?


That sounds perfect and then you can always add whatever whenever you feel like it. Lessers will even help you imitate yearlings in the early season, but in all honesty it's mainly all just a fun thing we like to play with in our heads. Canadas won't get that technical. :wink:

Scheels has this year's new FA style fb (last pass?) marked down from $130 to $80 right now. 



> They don't take up near as much room, and they seem to move better in the wind.


They are quicker/easier to set on the motion stakes also. They have a lot more clearance which is really nice in the wind like you say.


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

stay away from the last pass paint is terrible they get tons of returns on them


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks again for all the help guys. i hope to one day be as good as the great goose anihilator mr. leo porcello. maybe i'll get there one day


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> i hope to one day be as good as the great goose anihilator mr. leo porcello. maybe i'll get there one day


Based on his results from this season ..you're already miles ahead. :lol: oke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

uke:

Don't forget I usually downplay everything! 8)


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, lessors work fine.

This leo......he is strange to me, and yes, he is wayyyyyyyyy over rated -- ask anyone!

B.B.A.M.F.

Ima870man


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm going to make and market a new decoy. FB goose decoys about the size of doves. The idea is that you can afford to buy more, and build a bigger spread. You could haul 200 in the trunk of your Toyota and still have room for a sack lunch and thermos of coffee. The geese will still be able to see them, but they will think they are farther away, due to the diminutive size and detailed paint scheme. As they circle your spread, they will feel like they are a ways out, but in reality, they'll be right on top of you! BB party! I think I'll let Leo have first dibs on the prototype spread. I might could be talked into taking advance orders, with a non-refundable deposit............of course. :lol: 
Burl


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Not much goin' on at work tonight eh Burl? :lol:

I want in on this deal. I'll start carving the first prototypes A.S.A.P.


----------



## jameshogate24 (Nov 24, 2007)

are silhouetts goose decoys good to use and how many do i need to use


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Since a goose cant define sizes. I would use big decoys "Burly". The incoming flocks can see them on great distanses.
Works even greater in the water. Yep i use G&H super magnum, but have used standard carrylite once and still have some 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Burly are my decoys going to be here bofore the season ends?


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Burly you have stumbled on my secret. I have used the dove size for years now inside city limits.The geese dont realize how close to ground they are ,like youy said but the key is no shot fired because they freefall and bounce before they realize it.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

jameshogate24 said:


> are silhouetts goose decoys good to use and how many do i need to use


Work very well and they dont even need to be fancy or store bought.

With everyone going fullbodies I have gone "back in time". The old style dekes still work...and work well. I put 100 black and white sillos on the bank and am pulling geese from further than ever and am getting even closer shots on average.

Gotta love it when geese bypass the floaters on the water that run $240 per dozen, to land with the decoys on the sand that cost 50 cents each. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

missed the head there jkern.

HAHA I bet he tasted great! Wad and all!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Those 10 foot shots are pretty tough to make. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

they are, thats for sure. Either you blast them, or miss fair and square. Drake killer with black cloud, = lots of heads missing. Few with wads through the breast. Works great at 50 yards though.


----------



## jameshogate24 (Nov 24, 2007)

jkern said:


> jameshogate24 said:
> 
> 
> > are silhouetts goose decoys good to use and how many do i need to use
> ...





> ```
> 
> ```


 thanks for the info :beer:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

im running all ghg pro grade lessers. They are cheaper, lighter, move better in the wind, you can pack a whole dozen in a 6 slot bag, and look outstanding. Im not a rep for avery or ghg or anything, but i love their decoys. When im with my buddy, we mix in both our decoys, his bigfeet and my lessers. They are great buddy, i suggest them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

has anybody had the flocking come off there GHG dekes this year.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

This Friday we ran a spread of mostly FFD lessers in Rochester about 10 dozen with about 5 dozen FFD honkers. These are late season hard hunted birds and the geese love our spread. We had a guide set-up in the field next to us and we were done in about an hour. I think the FFD's made a difference. The avery lessers are the ticket: light, fast to set-up/pick-up, look awesome and the big honkers love them.

Not a great photo but you get the idea. . . . .


----------

